# Anyone heard of Urbanic grinders?



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I came across these Korean grinders which look rather nice but difficult to find much info/reviews of them. Half tempted to take a punt but support etc could be an issue. Not much detail about the burrs either other than that they are 60mm flat 'commercial' steel burrs with a titanium option.








https://iurbanic.com


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Order one you never know?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://iurbanic.com/difference


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://iurbanic.com/070s


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Never heard of them but a flat burr grinder for 200 usd sounds interesting


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I just bought a used Mignon so probs won't be bothering now. Someone take one for the team and try it out!


----------



## arjunmal (May 10, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> https://iurbanic.com/difference


 Can't tell if the burrs are different on the 70/70s and the 80, but I can't imagine expanded grind range and a portafilter holder would be worth $60


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)




----------

